# Ladies, what do you think about my situation?



## missionsman (Mar 10, 2013)

My wifetells me that she loves me, yet she disrespects me and has told me that. She says that she doesn't want to hurt me, yet she wants a divorce and says she still hopes we can be friends. I know she is talking to a couple of guys on the phone.
Be honest, what is going on?


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

She's cheating. She doesn't love or respect you. She wants a divorce so she can pursue these other men. Simple as that.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yup, she's cheating. Go to the Coping with Infidelity section and start reading about The 180, The MAP, and no more Mr. Nice Guy.

Dont beg, don't plead, don't apologize, don't offer to change, don't ask for marriage counseling. Get evidence on who the other man is, seek legal advice to protect your assets.


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

Did she name a reason she disrespects you, in other words, is there more history to this story?


----------



## missionsman (Mar 10, 2013)

catfan said:


> Did she name a reason she disrespects you, in other words, is there more history to this story?


No, but I agree with what her 15 year old daughter said. Her mom has to be right about everything. No empathy. She doesn't value any imput from me. A very critical spirit. She has this victim mentality.I can't even reason with her. She has been going to counseling for about a year. I have been going for 3 weeks now and am learning about boundaries. I am seeing that I have put up with to much crap an allowed her to talk to me in disrespectful ways and have just put up with it. Sometimes she would say shes sorry but not much. 



Then she will turn around and say I'm a very nice guy and I deserve someone better than her. I have caught her in lies. 
She cannot be trusted. I guess thats why her last 3 husbands don't talk to her. What a fool am I!

She says she still wants to be my friend.


----------



## missionsman (Mar 10, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Yup, she's cheating. Go to the Coping with Infidelity section and start reading about The 180, The MAP, and no more Mr. Nice Guy.
> 
> Dont beg, don't plead, don't apologize, don't offer to change, don't ask for marriage counseling. Get evidence on who the other man is, seek legal advice to protect your assets.


Thanks! I am not going after her at all. I'm through! 

She did warn me before I married her that she was messed up still. I should have takin heed to those little reg flags!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

When a spouse says they love you...while they are actively seeking others.... Then either they are just lying to placate you, or they are sincere but have no idea what loving a spouse MEANS. 

My ex told me he loved me...after he walked out (with all the headaches of 5 teens). I told him that whatever that means to him, it means nothing at all to me because people who LOVE each other don't do that. Period. Not up for discussion anymore.


----------

